# What do you wear?



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

But seriously....I do the Carhartt-type short/shirt combo in the summer, work jeans in the winter, when meeting clients but not working
(Carhartt/Riggs/Duluth Trading Co.)

I tend not to meet them in a collared shirt, but one of my sales tools is that I'm on site doing the work
Though I have thought many times of getting a logo'd one for that purpose
If at all possible I don't meet them in my whites, at least not the first time

My whites are actually blue (with white stitching painter's pants) and heather (Ben Moore shirt with printing on the back)...sometimes a white shirt w/blue lettering

Outside summer I'll wear the Carhartt shorts


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

slickshift said:


> Measure/sales:
> Armani Suit
> 
> Working:


MY EYES!!!! I'M BLIND!!!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

For hot summer days, I like my Utilikilt.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Hope you wear "UtiliGotch" under your "Utilikilt". Working on a roof like that would make for a pretty rude view for people on the ground  !!!


----------



## Sonny Lykos (Mar 11, 2006)

I like to get paid as a professional, so I talk, act, and look like one, even on jobs. Image counts, and more than most in our industry can appreciate. Uniform is a short sleeve white dress shirt, button down collar, with one pocket. In fact, it IS a dress shirt. Wal-Mart for about $13. Beige pleated pants, brown socks, brown belt and brown shined shoes. I budget to buy a dozen shirts and 8 pair of pants each year. Use only Rockport shoes cause they are so comfortable and last for years.

In fact, up until about 4 years ago I never wore blue jeans at all. Now I wear them regularly when not working.

I have a couple sets of "whites" for painting jobs with white socks and white tennis shoes.

Also keep a cordless Norelco in the truck to touch up around 3-4 PM if I'm going to another small job or to look at one. 

Wish I had a buck for every compliment I've received (ditto for the perpetually clean and well organized white truck) while guys working next door had raggy, dirty looking jeans with a t-shirt, and needing a shave. And my white shirt stays on even if we're working outside in 96 degree weather in the sun with 85% humidity. Ditto for my employee.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> For hot summer days, I like my Utilikilt.



OMG....Now I have seen everything....


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Kilts and an Estwing! The guys know their stuff!

I dropped a full sheet of drywall on my left big toe the other day. The nail is busted and I'm currently working in flip-flops. Nobody here cares.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I have been in the plaster and painting trade for 27 years and I feel fine in my painter whites with a colored t shirt in the summer and spring, in fall and winter long painters pants. I really don't care what I look like I'm there to do the work not sit around and socialize with folks. I don't have company gear never seen any reason for it, In my area I think I have only seen two company's where everyone dressed the same. I had a guy who came out to a job to work, he shows up in dress shirt and shorts with loafers, we were tearing out a plaster ceiling, well when I went to pick up supplys he was out of there, I guess he didn't want to get dirty. I wear the same clothes to do estimates in and have not had anyone say we can't hire you cause the way you dress, and if they did I wouldn't work for them. I had a customer tell me years ago how I should get my hair cut and put on a suit, He said I would get so much more work, I told him I didn't need anymore work, I have enough to keep me busy. I figure if people are so worried about how I dress to do a job or an estimate then maybe they should have called a fashsion designer not a Plasterer.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Definately re-enforces my wife's opinion (thanks guys, really stood together this time), so I guess i will revert to jeans and shirts...maybe even shave every day.:whistling 

Seriously, I think everyone has a valid point...I feel in my business, I could about dress anyway I want, except the kilts, and still be covered up with work. Everytime I hear anyone say this is how you MUST or SHOULD do it, I think like a cowboy and ask why?..Oh well..I lost the argument with my wife, and her opinion makes me suffer more then you guys.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

BTW, I was only kidding about the kilts.

I wear long pants (Dickies whites), boots, and company lettered t-shirt on the job. For average estimates, the same as above, only clean. I have 2 sets of whites/t-shirts reserved only for bidding. If its a high end designer, or a large (mucho $$$$) job, its khakis and button up company lettered shirt.

Employees wear whites and company t-shirt. Tennis shoes/boots are optional for them. In summer, shorts are allowed, but only REAL painters white shorts. 

Call me a nazi, but these are hard rules too. Employees are ALWAYS showered, shaven, shirt tucked in with belt, pants pulled up, clean fingernails, etc. No hoity-toity rich Suzy Homeowner wants a dirty slob in their house. And I ain't above handing out a mint or two if your breath curls my hair when you get close. Its all about image, and our customers respect us for it.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

I wear shorts all year round, with hiking boots and a basic tee shirt. During the summer I trade that for a sleveless tee. Hat as needed. Being in SoCal, it is more acceptable to dress more 'casually' than elsewhere, and impressions are not as important. I just came back from closing an $80k bid wearing the above attire, after a 12 hour days work, and with dirty hands to boot. In this snooty town, I think a lot of people want to see if their contractor actually gets his hands dirty! Anyway, it works for me, and my crew and subs are usually pretty rough also (surfer look). If it didn't work I would change it, but it seems to be fine and has been for a couple decades....


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Realpurty, Melissa, Kristina and I have been wearing French Maid outfits lately.....:whistling .....

.......Sales are soaring, needless to say!:devil::laughing: 

......:whistling 

........oh oh, here come those site police again....:whistling


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Patty said:


> ........oh oh, here come those site police again....:whistling


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

:w00t: Bwahahaha!!!!:laughing: 

ROTFLMAO:laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Personally, naked is my favorite for women. I wear whatever feels froggy. Yesterday it was my 'Big Dick and the Extenders' T- shirt. "Islamorada, every place else sucks" on the back. Deal with it!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Patty, I only wear my french maids outfit when at home. When helping hubby out at the job site, I ususally wear something like this  










Bwahaha!


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Melissa said:


> Patty, I only wear my french maids outfit when at home. When helping hubby out at the job site, I ususally wear something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melissa, you naughty girl. :laughing:
I came here to suggest http://www.duluthtrading.com/
In fact, if Nathan is listening, they would be a good advertising source for contractor clothing.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Can't say enough about moisture-wicking fabric T-shirts in the summer. After about May 1st I don't wear cotton shirts until October. You can pick them up at TJMaxx or Marshalls for $10 each. Great for layering in the winter too!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

theworx said:


> Hope you wear "UtiliGotch" under your "Utilikilt". Working on a roof like that would make for a pretty rude view for people on the ground  !!!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I always wear the same thing, Dark jeans, white collared shirt, well worn company hat, glasses, and steel toe boots.


----------

